# GUNS & HOSES SPEARFISHING TOURNAMENT



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Just a reminder folks, the 7th Annual Pensacola "Guns & Hoses" Spearfishing Tournament is going to be upon us shortly! We have a ton of great prizes lined up as well a Fish fry. The captains meeting is June 26th at MBT starting at 1900 hrs. Fishing days are the 27th and 28th. Come on out and shoot some fish and meet others form the surrounding areas. Entry fee is $35.00 a person. If you have any questions call MBT! See ya there ( if my motor is fixed by then:banghead ) or I'll be helping weigh fish!


----------



## GUNSANDHOSES

Just to add to Mickey's post, the weigh-in will be held at the Grand Lagoon Yacht Club. For rules, entry from and other info visit www.mbtdivers.com go to the Gun and Hoses link. Hope see you guys there.


----------



## seanmclemore

this event as most of you know is one of the best in the area. there are a lot of great shooters that get involved with this tournament from all over. i can't wait for the competition. I THINK ITS TIME FOR A SPEARFISHING CALCUTTA

ANYBODY WANT SOME????


----------



## Pierce07

Sean i like the one black sock and no sock. It's a good look.oke


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Probally an ace bandage on his ankle


----------



## seanmclemore

thats exactly what it was. i was coming off a torn achilles tendon (don't know if i spelled that right but it hurt like hell)

10 DAYS TO THE CAPTAINS MEETING GUYS


----------



## holy Spear-it

Hey Shawn..make sure and bring it up at the captains meeting. I am in!! Maybe I can win back my gas $ this year!!


----------



## Capt. AHO

If I can get off work one of the Day's I'll buy my team to win the Trigger again this year. :clap

That would make two years in a row just encase your counting. We have no chance in snapper. But you never know about the others. But I know where alot of trash can lids are. :angel


----------



## spearfisher

*COME EAT SOME CRAWFISH FRIDAY NIGHT AND SIGN UP FOR GUNS AND HOSES!!*



*Friday evening June 19th starting at 5:00pm we'll be hanging out boiling crawfish at MBT. There is no better time to come and sign up for this years Guns and Hoses Tournament. Food, beer, trash talking...what more could you ask for? *


----------



## sniper

> *Capt. AHO (6/16/2009)*If I can get off work one of the Day's I'll buy my team to win the Tigger again this year. :clap


 maybe pooh bear will be there for ya too.

Team SNIPER is paid in FULL!!!


----------



## spearfisher

Just throwing out a couple of pics from last years tournament...


























<DIV align=center>http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/galleries/editphoto.asp?uid=137912&gallery=</DIV>


----------



## GUNSANDHOSES

:bump


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Ok folks lets get a move on and get registered for the tourny! It will be a blast, and the prize table will be overflowing with awsome stuff. We will be having a great fish fry, and the shirts are cool as well. Lets get out and have some fun shooting some fish! Hope to see everybody soon!


----------



## BADBOY69

Thanks, Mickey! You and DJ did a fantastic job on those bugs! Want to say thanks to Jim and Fritz for the tolerance as well! MBT always puts on a great spread to make sure everyone has a good time and I know it ain't cheap! It's time to man up (or woman up) andbringit! I read and hear alot about people shooting fish and now is theopportunity to prove that you are the "Master Gunslinger"!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

:bump


----------



## Bigg J

Me and my people will be shooting it, gonna sign up at capt meeting...cant wait.


----------



## Telum Pisces

I'll be by tomorrow to sign up and buy a new computer.:banghead:banghead Looks like I will be able to shoot it after all.


----------



## spearfisher

Jon,

Is Chris going to diving with you?


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *spearfisher (6/21/2009)*Jon,
> 
> Is Chris going to diving with you?


I may have room for him on Sunday if one of my guys back out on Sunday. Which is a good possibility. I didn't think I was going to be able to shoot it till last night. I have Dave and someone else on my boat Saturday. It may be me and Dave on Sunday. So I may have an opening. But I think he ended up getting a ride with Jerry. At least that is what it seemed like on his thread asking for a ride.


----------



## spearfisher

I talked to him last night. He is going with Clay and Jerry.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *spearfisher (6/22/2009)*I talked to him last night. He is going with Clay and Jerry.


Good deal. But God help him.:letsdrink


----------



## FenderBender

Is friday the 26th too late to sign up? If I'm able to be in town this weekend I'd like to shoot it.


----------



## Evensplit

You can sign up until the Captains meeting onFriday the 26th.


----------



## naclh2oDave

> *Telum Piscis (6/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *spearfisher (6/22/2009)*I talked to him last night. He is going with Clay and Jerry.
> 
> 
> 
> Good deal. But God help him.:letsdrink
Click to expand...

That ain't no lie! :shedevil


----------



## seanmclemore

man i cant wait for this....i've been having nightmares of huge fish....I THINK I'M ADDICTED

youknow its bad when you have a dream of shooting a 60 lb red snapper from the bayou grande boat launch...i just geared up on my truck, walked my gear to the water and shot the snapper off the navy point bridge.

DAMN YOU CAPTAIN MORGAN :letsdrink

see everybody at the captains meeting


----------



## seanmclemore

WATCH OUT GUYS................THERE ARE GREAT WHITE SHARKS OUT THERE AND THEY ARE

.....................................................HUNGRY......................................................

you guys better not go off shore too far for the tournament


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *seanmclemore (6/22/2009)*WATCH OUT GUYS................THERE ARE GREAT WHITE SHARKS OUT THERE AND THEY ARE
> 
> .....................................................HUNGRY......................................................
> 
> you guys better not go off shore too far for the tournament


We are going to have to watch you Sean. Remember, don't get bent you crazy SOB. So whereare you guys leaving from? And what time? I need some new spots.:letsdrink


----------



## BADBOY69

It's on!!! "Team Get Bent", "Team Chunky Love", and "Team Outlaw" have combined forces in effort to unseat "Team Redman" and the "Holy Snapper Spear-it Trapper" Crew! *GO BIG OR GO HOME!*


----------



## BADBOY69

> *Telum Piscis (6/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *spearfisher (6/22/2009)*I talked to him last night. He is going with Clay and Jerry.
> 
> 
> 
> Good deal. But God help him.:letsdrink
Click to expand...

Wonder if he can get 'combat pay' for goin' with us?! :letsdrink


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

LET GET READY TO ROCK! Like Jerry said, its on, so come on and get some. We eat Great Whites for lunch Sean, and we ain't sceered! Well, I am, but hopefully the others are not!:letsdrink Looking forward to picking some prizes off the table with this crew! God help Ya'll! :shedevil


----------



## theangrydolphin

Combat pay? Something I need to know? :letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *theangrydolphin (6/22/2009)*Combat pay? Something I need to know? :letsdrink


Let's just say, you are in for a treat and one hell of a time.:letsdrink At the end of this tourney, you are going to wonder what the hell just happend.


----------



## theangrydolphin

Oh, okay. That's how a weekend of divin' is supposed to be......right?


----------



## spearfisher

Chris,

As long as you look out for those crazy attenae that will attack your face you should be ok!oke As they said in that movie A Christmas Story..."You'll shoot your eye out!."


----------



## theangrydolphin

Never gonna let it go, are ya? :moon


----------



## spearfisher

You're one-eyed Pirate name is:

*Old name:* Chris Wilson

*We'll now call ye:*<H2 class=newName>Cap'n Herb Saggingsails</H2><P class=newName>http://gangstaname.com/pirate_name.php


----------



## FelixH

Just remember (as I remember angrydolphin telling me), sharks only bite if you touch their private parts...

_most_ of us should be safe, but I'm sure there are a couple sick, twisted bastards that might still get in trouble. I'm not naming any names.

Watch out! Team Priapism is in the hunt!


----------



## theangrydolphin

Yarrrr, don't be playin' with the shark's cannonballs, yarrrrr!


----------



## Evensplit

Team Priapism....LMAO!!!! :bowdown


----------



## HateCheese

we have the best team name............


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *HateCheese (6/22/2009)*we have the best team name............


I just had to do a google search and about fell out of my chair.

*Priapism* (Ancient Greek: <SPAN lang=grc xml:lang="grc">p??ap?sµ??) is a potentially harmful and painful medical condition in which the erect penis does not return to its flaccid state, despite the absence of both physical and psychological stimulation, within four hours. Priapism is considered a medical emergency, which should receive proper treatment by a qualified medical practitioner.


----------



## theangrydolphin

Be damn HARD to BEAT that name!


----------



## FelixH

Jon,

It just has to be a qualified practitioner... who cares if she's trained in medicine?


----------



## theangrydolphin

> *FelixH (6/22/2009)*Jon,
> 
> It just has to be a qualified practitioner... who cares if she's trained in medicine?




:doh


----------



## Florabama

> *Telum Piscis (6/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *HateCheese (6/22/2009)*we have the best team name............
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to do a google search and about fell out of my chair.
> 
> *Priapism* (Ancient Greek: <SPAN lang=grc xml:lang="grc">p??ap?sµ??) is a potentially harmful and painful medical condition in which the erect penis does not return to its flaccid state, despite the absence of both physical and psychological stimulation, within four hours. Priapism is considered a medical emergency, which should receive proper treatment by a qualified medical practitioner.
Click to expand...

Four hours? How do you get afflicted with that?


----------



## theangrydolphin

Viagra!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Florabama

Here's a few more pics from last year:


----------



## GUNSANDHOSES

> *seanmclemore (6/22/2009)*WATCH OUT GUYS................THERE ARE GREAT WHITE SHARKS OUT THERE AND THEY ARE
> 
> 
> 
> .....................................................HUNGRY......................................................
> 
> 
> 
> you guys better not go off shore too far for the tournament






Sean, *GREAT WHITE* is not a category, so don't bring me one to weigh!!!!!!!!

oke


----------



## naclh2oDave

> *Florabama (6/23/2009)*Here's a few more pics from last year:


So, you guys chartering Capt. Paul Redman again? He grows them snapper big for sure.


----------



## seanmclemore

ok.....now this is what the pre tourney is supposed to be. i have been hearing a bunch of rumors about people not liking team holy snapper spirit trapper and the way we roll......well........:moon

DONT BE HATIN'

yo "bad boy", mikey has a team i.e. get bent, claydoh has a team i.e. funky love...i mean chunky love....haha.....but jerry west and the home depot bandits sounds more like the teams you been diving with lately. ooooohhhhhhhh

good luck mickey, hopefully you can get jerry to shoot something other than jack cravalle i dont think thats in the tourney....this might be the last trip he gets to go on before JODI keeps dem nuts :banghead

COME AND GET SOME BOI


----------



## naclh2oDave

> *seanmclemore (6/23/2009)*ok.....now this is what the pre tourney is supposed to be. i have been hearing a bunch of rumors about people not liking team holy snapper spirit trapper and the way we roll......well........:moon
> 
> DONT BE HATIN'
> 
> COME AND GET SOME BOI


I don't kow anyone who doesn't like team holy snapper farmer . I think I've met most of you. One or two has even been my instructor once or twice. Hell, I'd call ya'll friends. I am humbled to be in the presence of some of you masters. I wish I had the nerve to shoot some of the fish you guys have posted. We'll be there Friday night, my $45 will go in the pot and I hope to get a peek at the table before all that stuff disappears riding off into the sunset.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *seanmclemore (6/23/2009)*ok.....this might be the last trip he gets to go on before JODI keeps dem nuts :banghead
> 
> COME AND GET SOME BOI


Who had thier nuts the other day at my house whenthe ladywas calling. I think it was you that said, I better get on home now.:moon:moon 

You guys go ahead and dive like crazy to get those fish. Those fish just swim up and line up to be shot when I get down there. My presense down there is enough to intimidate those fish to just commit suicide. Since we are talking BS and all.:doh


----------



## seanmclemore

thats what i'm talkin bout. hopefully we can bust a 10 pound trigger like stewart did last year...what a stud....i'm excited to see some bigguns again. thats what this tourney is about. there were a lot of people not on team h-s-s-t that brought in some MASSIVE FISH. 

SEE YOU GUYS FRIDAY.........I CANT WAIT


----------



## seanmclemore

NICE BURN JON

i will be the first to tell you that when she is off work my ass is going to the house, but if you look at my calendar this month it goes as follows

may 30 diving, june 1st fishing, june 2nd diving, june 6th fishing and diving, june 11 diving, june 13 diving, june15 diving, june 19 diving, june 20 fishing, june 21 fishing and diving

if anybody wants to call me Pu$$ whipped then go ahead, i want to see your wife let you off the leash this much

:letsdrink


----------



## naclh2oDave

> *Florabama (6/23/2009)*


I don't know everyones real names. Could someone maybe pinpoint on this board every fish that placed that came from the combine machine?


----------



## naclh2oDave

> *seanmclemore (6/23/2009)*NICE BURN JON
> 
> i will be the first to tell you that when she is off work my ass is going to the house, but if you look at my calendar this month it goes as follows
> 
> may 30 diving, june 1st fishing, june 2nd diving, june 6th fishing and diving, june 11 diving, june 13 diving, june15 diving, june 19 diving, june 20 fishing, june 21 fishing and diving
> 
> if anybody wants to call me Pu$$ whipped then go ahead, i want to see your wife let you off the leash this much
> 
> :letsdrink




Seriously though Sean, you are a fishing diving machine. I have seen you in action. I'd like to dive with you again sometime. I have alot of time on my hands right now. If you are ever looking for a diver during the week give me a shout.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *seanmclemore (6/23/2009)*NICE BURN JON
> 
> i will be the first to tell you that when she is off work my ass is going to the house, but if you look at my calendar this month it goes as follows
> 
> may 30 diving, june 1st fishing, june 2nd diving, june 6th fishing and diving, june 11 diving, june 13 diving, june15 diving, june 19 diving, june 20 fishing, june 21 fishing and diving
> 
> if anybody wants to call me Pu$$ whipped then go ahead, i want to see your wife let you off the leash this much
> 
> :letsdrink


I just got to throw the burns when I can. :letsdrink You guys are diving freaks. Iwould go that muchif I could This M-F shift is what kills my diving. Hell, most of my vacation daysare taken up days spent underwater. I just hope to get lucky again in this years tourney. That dumb big fish is bound to swim up to me sometime soon.


----------



## theangrydolphin

My woman would have no problem with me diving that much or even more. I'm truly a lucky guy. I wish all of you the best of luck! Keep up the trash talk! :grouphug


----------



## Florabama

Jon,it would be inaccurate to say there's notsome strategy alongwith diving and shooting skill involved, but it wouldalso be a lie to say it's not simply working the hardest combined withluck of the draw.

I've been in tournaments where I've rolled on a spot only to find a few undersized snapper, but the next diverrolls to find a 30 pounder. That's the way it goes sometimes and that part of ithas nothing to do with skill. I hope not, but thatmay be the way it goes for us this year. It has certainly gone that way for mein years past. 

I can tell you this -- we'll bepacked and ready to go the night before, and we'll beready to roll off the boatwhen the whistle blows to start the tourney, and we don't quit until it's time for weigh in, and none of that has anything to do with an unfair advantage. It's simply out-working the competition. 

I know you're not saying it, but when I've had to sit there and watch others take all the prizes,I nevercomplained about themhaving an unfair advantage -- Ijust chocked it up to a learning experience and came back next year more determined and more prepared, so I don't have much patience at all withthe whinners. They can take it or leave it as far as I'm concerned. Last year was the first time I've ever won anything in a spearfishing tournament, and I plan to give it my best shot to do it again thisyear.It may or may not work out, but I can tell you thatif I'm the one watching the other guys take the prizes, I'll won't be sitting therepoutinglike some of these babiesI've heard about recently. I'll be having a good time, because that's what it's all about. 

Thanks for participating Jon. Come ready to have some fun.Good luck and most of all, be safe.


----------



## theangrydolphin

You never know when you'll miss a snapper and then a trash can lid of a trigger will appear as you're about to lose your mask.....right 2007 Holy Spear-it team?


----------



## FelixH

> *theangrydolphin (6/23/2009)*You never know when you'll miss a snapper and then a trash can lid of a trigger will appear as you're about to lose your mask.....right 2007 Holy Spear-it team?


That was a nice trigger!!

Can't wait for the shooting to start!


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Florabama (6/23/2009)*Jon,it would be inaccurate to say there's notsome strategy alongwith diving and shooting skill involved, but it wouldalso be a lie to say it's not simply working the hardest combined withluck of the draw.
> 
> I've been in tournaments where I've rolled on a spot only to find a few undersized snapper, but the next diverrolls to find a 30 pounder. That's the way it goes sometimes and that part of ithas nothing to do with skill. I hope not, but thatmay be the way it goes for us this year. It has certainly gone that way for mein years past.
> 
> I can tell you this -- we'll bepacked and ready to go the night before, and we'll beready to roll off the boatwhen the whistle blows to start the tourney, and we don't quit until it's time for weigh in, and none of that has anything to do with an unfair advantage. It's simply out-working the competition.
> 
> I know you're not saying it, but when I've had to sit there and watch others take all the prizes,I nevercomplained about themhaving an unfair advantage -- Ijust chocked it up to a learning experience and came back next year more determined and more prepared, so I don't have much patience at all withthe whinners. They can take it or leave it as far as I'm concerned. Last year was the first time I've ever won anything in a spearfishing tournament, and I plan to give it my best shot to do it again thisyear.It may or may not work out, but I can tell you thatif I'm the one watching the other guys take the prizes, I'll won't be sitting therepoutinglike some of these babiesI've heard about recently. I'll be having a good time, because that's what it's all about.
> 
> Thanks for participating Jon. Come ready to have some fun.Good luck and most of all, be safe.


Is that your way of talking trash old man. You have lots to learn about trash talking. :moon:moon oke

I'm in it for fun. If I get something to put on the board, it's a bonus. That dumb small cobia swam up to me last year and it was enough to put my name on the board. I go out there, have a good time diving and shoot my game like I do everytime I go out. Having fun with diving friends is what it's all about for me in the tournament. 

Now I can't wait for this damn week to end to start putting somefish in the boat.


----------



## GUNSANDHOSES

I've been in tournaments where I've rolled on a spot only to find a few undersized snapper, but the next diverrolls to find a 30 pounder. 



Big Rich, so true your snapper from 2007 tournament.


----------



## theangrydolphin

You know, he SAID he was trying to shoot a different snapper and ACCIDENTALLY shot that one......:doh


----------



## naclh2oDave

Is there a list of this years prizes? I haven't seen anything yet, what can we expect to see on the table? I tried looking back but couldn't find out much about last year either.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *GUNSANDHOSES (6/23/2009)*I've been in tournaments where I've rolled on a spot only to find a few undersized snapper, but the next diverrolls to find a 30 pounder.
> 
> Big Rich, so true your snapper from 2007 tournament.


A gut shot at that.oke


----------



## naclh2oDave

This will be my first tournament ever. Never fished in one, never been to a weigh in, nothing. I am stoked about shooting in this and being there when the prizes are gonna be passed out. I think everyone wants to do well, you plan, prepare, hope and pray. I'll be happy to make it back with the meat on my stringer much less loaded up with prizes (still waiting to find out what they are though). If I had a chance to go on a big boat I'd go too. Competition is fun and you gotta respect anyone willing to put thier bodies what we are going to this weekend. Good luck to everyone, may the sharpest shooting, right place right time spearo win.


----------



## Evensplit

Prizes include spearguns (Riffe and Biller) wetsuits (henderson and pinnacle) Lights, computer, and other miscellaneous dive equipment. 

Prizes are selected by the winners in order according to the scoreboard.


----------



## seanmclemore

WATCH OUT GUYS...THEY'RE IN THE GULF NOW








http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w144/saltfisher1/sha.jpg


----------



## Bigg J

So we can sign up at meeting or it has to be before...I'm hype dudes, them Alabama people dominate in these kinda events...


----------



## GUNSANDHOSES

> *Bigg J (6/23/2009)*So we can sign up at meeting or it has to be before...I'm hype dudes, them Alabama people dominate in these kinda events...




You can sign up at the meeting.


----------



## Bigg J

Thanks dude, see ya'll Friday


----------



## seanmclemore

so is this the "ALABAMA BOYS" that i keep hearing about? guess i didn't meet you guys the last couple of years. sound like there might still be some competition in the tourney this year...you guys will have to try like hell to beat us, but it will be nice to wonder how much we'll beat you bywhile we are offshore on sunday.

may make for a good chuckle while we're on a surface interval eating lunchoff gassing

BRING IT ON FELLAS!!!!

see ya at the meeting


----------



## HateCheese

> *seanmclemore (6/23/2009)*WATCH OUT GUYS...THEY'RE IN THE GULF NOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w144/saltfisher1/sha.jpg


Nah, thats just what happens when I scare them out of the water. No, not by touching their privates....more like something 'gas' related, involving burritos. Kind of look like big flying fish, dont they?


----------



## Bigg J

Hahaaaa, I dig it baby. You probly been hearing of some other bama boys.. this will our 1st p'cola tourny....hope to kill itoke


----------



## Florabama

> *GUNSANDHOSES (6/23/2009)*I've been in tournaments where I've rolled on a spot only to find a few undersized snapper, but the next diverrolls to find a 30 pounder.
> 
> Big Rich, so true your snapper from 2007 tournament.


DJ, with friends like you... Acutally, I did exactly the same thing in 08 except I got two that I wasn't shooting at.Take a look at this pic.










I was shooting at this: 










In 07 I was shooting at a Red and killed a little black. Last year I was shooting at a black and killed two Reds. The good newswas that last year,I got the one I was shooting at.Unfortunately, there was collateral damage in the process. It's too bad the snapper are so scarce that you only hit two you're not shooting at.


----------



## Florabama

> *Telum Piscis (6/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Florabama (6/23/2009)*Jon,it would be inaccurate to say there's notsome strategy alongwith diving and shooting skill involved, but it wouldalso be a lie to say it's not simply working the hardest combined withluck of the draw.
> 
> I've been in tournaments where I've rolled on a spot only to find a few undersized snapper, but the next diverrolls to find a 30 pounder. That's the way it goes sometimes and that part of ithas nothing to do with skill. I hope not, but thatmay be the way it goes for us this year. It has certainly gone that way for mein years past.
> 
> I can tell you this -- we'll bepacked and ready to go the night before, and we'll beready to roll off the boatwhen the whistle blows to start the tourney, and we don't quit until it's time for weigh in, and none of that has anything to do with an unfair advantage. It's simply out-working the competition.
> 
> I know you're not saying it, but when I've had to sit there and watch others take all the prizes,I nevercomplained about themhaving an unfair advantage -- Ijust chocked it up to a learning experience and came back next year more determined and more prepared, so I don't have much patience at all withthe whinners. They can take it or leave it as far as I'm concerned. Last year was the first time I've ever won anything in a spearfishing tournament, and I plan to give it my best shot to do it again thisyear.It may or may not work out, but I can tell you thatif I'm the one watching the other guys take the prizes, I'll won't be sitting therepoutinglike some of these babiesI've heard about recently. I'll be having a good time, because that's what it's all about.
> 
> Thanks for participating Jon. Come ready to have some fun.Good luck and most of all, be safe.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your way of talking trash old man. You have lots to learn about trash talking. :moon:moon oke
> 
> I'm in it for fun. If I get something to put on the board, it's a bonus. That dumb small cobia swam up to me last year and it was enough to put my name on the board. I go out there, have a good time diving and shoot my game like I do everytime I go out. Having fun with diving friends is what it's all about for me in the tournament.
> 
> Now I can't wait for this damn week to end to start putting somefish in the boat.
Click to expand...



No I wasn't trash talking.We've been catching some flack from some whinners because we got lucky last year and did well in the tournament. I was using your postboth to speak to them and to tell you a little of what goes into a successful trip -- at least what went into ours last year. 

To the newbies -- it ain't all skill and to the experienced-- it ain't allnumbers. It's as much strategy and hard work asanything and a healthy portion of Lady Luck.Be sweet to her and she'll be sweet to you.


----------



## Florabama

> *Bigg J (6/23/2009)*Hahaaaa, I dig it baby. You probly been hearing of some other bama boys.. this will our 1st p'cola tourny....hope to kill itoke


WarTide and Roll Eagle. Welcome guys!


----------



## Florabama

> *HateCheese (6/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *seanmclemore (6/23/2009)*WATCH OUT GUYS...THEY'RE IN THE GULF NOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w144/saltfisher1/sha.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, thats just what happens when I scare them out of the water. No, not by touching their privates....more like something 'gas' related, involving burritos. Kind of look like big flying fish, dont they?
Click to expand...

*A group of guys named Team Priapism* Scares Me.


----------



## FelixH

> *Florabama (6/23/2009)*
> 
> *A group of guys named Team Priapism* Scares Me.


As it should...

But after the fear passes, you'll probably be left just with envy.


----------



## Florabama

> *FelixH (6/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Florabama (6/23/2009)*
> 
> *A group of guys named Team Priapism* Scares Me.
> 
> 
> 
> As it should...
> 
> But after the fear passes, you'll probably be left just with envy.
Click to expand...

If y'all are *Team Priapism* that must mean Team "Gent Bent" is really *Team Peyronie's*


----------



## BADBOY69

Priapism is a *medical condition*?!? I thought it *always *lasted for more than four hours! :doh Hey Sean, that flying shark looks kinda like a Jack Crevelle I once shot...think it's too late to petition for another category to be added?


----------



## BADBOY69

[To the newbies -- it ain't all skill and to the experienced-- it ain't allnumbers. It's as much strategy and hard work asanything and a healthy portion of Lady Luck.Be sweet to her and she'll be sweet to you. [/quote]

Boy...you be as sweet as you wanna to ol' Lady Luck. I plan on spankin' her arse and pullin' her hair!That girlain't no Homecoming Queen, she's a stiletto-wearing-tattoo-bearing-piercing-having platinum blond that swings from a pole, shoots straight whiskey, *and* can outshoot most of you pansies!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

HMMMMMMMMMMM! I just planned on being humble about the ass whippen that is going to be laid upon you unworthy heathans (big Rich, AND CREW),by us,but alas, I can't.A team made up of an "older guy", a p&ssy whipped electrician, a good cop (traitor), a candy striper, and others, does not scare me/us.Even if Captain Paul has some fishies penned up for you, you still have to stick 'em! WE SHALL SEE! I am sure that the only pouting to be done will be by the fish... GET SOME BITCHES!:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon

By the way though, Big Rich is right about one thing, it sure does suck to watch other people win, but we are all in this together and have only one life to live! Have fun, and be safe!


----------



## Florabama

> *TEAM GET BENT (6/23/2009)*HMMMMMMMMMMM! I just planned on being humble about the ass whippen that is going to be laid upon you unworthy heathans (big Rich, AND CREW),by us,but alas, I can't.A team made up of an "older guy", a p&ssy whipped electrician, a good cop (traitor), a candy striper, and others, does not scare me/us.Even if Captain Paul has some fishies penned up for you, you still have to stick 'em! WE SHALL SEE! I am sure that the only pouting to be done will be by the fish... GET SOME BITCHES!:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon
> 
> By the way though, Big Rich is right about one thing, it sure does suck to watch other people win, but we are all in this together and have only one life to live! Have fun, and be safe!


Team "Get Peyronie's" speaks!


----------



## Boondocks

I am in!! Ya'll can start quaking in your dive booties any time now.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Quick, someone start doing the wave dance. Or should I say lack of waves dance. Forecast is getting worse as the week goes on.:banghead:banghead


----------



## naclh2oDave

We're gonna need a bigger boat.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *naclh2oDave (6/24/2009)*We're gonna need a bigger boat.


Nah, just hold on tighter Dave.


----------



## naclh2oDave

HA, hey , um, did you get that key replaced?:shedevil


----------



## seanmclemore

oh shit here we go, now we are calling names. i can't speak for everybody on my team, but i know that i'm not scared of 

TEAM: GAY DETROIT ROOFER, HOMEDEPOT BABY DADDY DRAMA, AND BALDING VILLAGE PERSON

or

TEAM: CANT GET A HARD ON DUE TO DRINKING ROTTEN POND WATER BORN IN THE SWAMPS OF LOUSIANNA

i would be more worried about team frodo and robert gill beating us than you guys....while you guys are watching fish that you ALMOST HAD on gay roofers PENIS CAM, we'll be heading to weigh in the winning fish

:shedevil


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

I'm not balding, just a little sparse on top, it makes me more hydrodynamic to chase the winning fish. Is you wifey gonna let you fish all day Sean? Should we ask permission for you to come out and play!!!!!!!! Bite me homie!


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *naclh2oDave (6/24/2009)*HA, hey , um, did you get that key replaced?:shedevil


Yeah, I got that replaced.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Telum Piscis (6/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *naclh2oDave (6/24/2009)*HA, hey , um, did you get that key replaced?:shedevil
Click to expand...

Yeah, I got that replaced. Boat is all nice and shinny too. It's ready for some blood.:letsdrink


----------



## FelixH

Come on Sean... you gotta run better smack than that to get a ******* spun up.

3 days now, I can't wait!


----------



## GUNSANDHOSES

The Captains Safety Meeting will be held on June 26th, 2009, at 7:00pm at MBT Divers You may register at the Captains Meeting or at MBT Divers. The weigh-in will be held at Grand Lagoon Yacht Club on Gulf Beach Hwy. Scales will open at 10:00 AM both Saturday and Sunday.



The 2009 Tournament Rules:



1. Diving is open to all waters within 50 nautical miles of Pensacola Pass.



2. Competition begins at 6:00 a.m. on Saturday June 27th, and ends at 4:00pm on Sunday June 28th, 2009. Scales will close at 6pm on Saturday, reopen at 10am on Sunday and close at 4:00pm.



3. Six consecutive hours without small craft warnings issued by the National Weather Service will constitute a valid tournament.



4. All SCUBA diving contestants must be SCUBA certified by a recognized SCUBA certification agency and present a valid Certification Card at the Captains meeting.



5. Contestants are responsible for and must possess all appropriate licenses and registrations.



6. All SCUBA Divers must ensure that all equipment is in safe working order. All Divers are responsible for their own dive safety.



7. All fish must be speared by the diver while submerged and must be brought to the beach or boat by the diver that speared it. Fish caught by line or by means other than a spear are not eligible. Eligible fish are amberjack, cobia, flounder, grouper, red snapper, and triggerfish.



8. Winning fish in each category will be determined by weight.



9. No ties will be considered. In cases of similar weights, first fish weighed wins. Decisions by the WEIGHMASTER are final!



10. Only rubber powered or pneumatic spear guns, loaded by contestants muscle power, will be permitted. Power heads, shark darts, spears powered by explosive means, or chemicals will not be permitted.



11. All fish are subject to autopsy. No frozen fish will be accepted. Any attempt to defraud or cheat in the tournament in any way will automatically disqualify the offender and all his/her fish.



12. Both male and female contestants may compete. All contestants must enter their own fish.



13. Winners must be present at the awards ceremony, or notify a tournament official personally in advance if a representative is to accept an award on their behalf.



14. All protests must be submitted in writing and given to the tournament President before the awards ceremony. Decisions by the President will be final.



15. All fish weighed in remain the property of the contestant. Donations for the fish fry will be greatly appreciated.



Categories Grouper* / Snapper* / Amberjack / Cobia / Triggerfish / Flounder

*All species of legal grouper and Snapper may be entered.



Prizes and Awards

Prizes will be awarded to the top 3 places in each category. Each contestant may weigh all fish, but only place one fish in each category. Each winner will have a turn at the prize table. All 1st place winners will go first in the order listed as above in the categories, for example: 1st place grouper and then 1st place red Snapper and so on through each first place fish. Then the 2nd place winner and then 3rd place winners in the same order.



DIVE SAFE

AND THANK YOU FOR BEING PART OF THE

2009 GUNS & HOSES TOURNAMENT!


----------



## GUNSANDHOSES

> *TEAM GET BENT (6/24/2009)*I'm not balding, just a little sparse on top, it makes me more hydrodynamic to chase the winning fish. Is you wifey gonna let you fish all day Sean? Should we ask permission for you to come out and play!!!!!!!! Bite me homie!






WOW Mickey! you shutdown this thread. Looks like you won the trash talking part of the tournament!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

:bump


----------



## theangrydolphin

I got into town, bought a new stringer, got a spot at Sherman Cove, re-banded the Riffe, filled tanks, bought food and drinks, dodged and antenna, and paid my entry fees. 

Sounds like I'm about half ready, huh? I must say, I've enjoyed the trash talking. 

Got to meet Jerry West today and Sean Mc, was at the shop too. Felix was spotted twice in 2 days and Chuck scolded me for not coming around enough and Josh gave me crap for something or other. The people are just another reason I dive. I absolutely love my "underwater" family........as dysfunctional as it may be!


----------



## FelixH

See everyone tonight at the captains/safety meeting!


----------



## seanmclemore

mickey didn't win shit....you guys just think i got scared cause i had to do some work and wasn't at my desk yesterday.

mickey is as hydrodynamic as the michelin man....you should shoot an aj in mid water....your ass will slow it down, may not even drag you to the bottom

:moon


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Haha it's true, always an excuse for why you can't do something Sean! What will it be for losing this weekend? WE SHALL SEE! Love ya brother!:looser


----------



## theangrydolphin

I saw 1-3 for Sunday.......starting to look like a 2 day tournament again!!!!!!! Woooooohooooooo!


----------



## sniper

Good luck everyone. Be safe. We will see you at the grill. Going to spend the night with the family on the boat tonight in the bay and head out first light. This is such a fun tournament anyone can get into. Thank you MBT!!!


----------



## Corpsman

Off to the boat. Lets all be safe and have a great tournament. I will see you guys at the weigh in! Good luck everyone!

Jody


----------



## Telum Pisces

Just got back in. Weighed a snapper that was first place when I weighed in. It probably will not last through the afternoon. It weighed 14.1 lbs.


----------



## Orion45

> *Telum Piscis (6/27/2009)*Just got back in. Weighed a snapper that was first place when I weighed in. It probably will not last through the afternoon. It weighed 14.1 lbs.


Are you going back out Sunday for a larger one?


----------



## Evensplit

With the first day done, competition isvery tight with several teams doing well. No one team holds bragging rights as of yet. 

Final weigh in is tomorrow (Sunday) at the grand lagoon yacht club - scales close at 4pm.


----------



## Rsmith

does anyone know currenttop three triggerfish weights for guns and hoses?


----------

